# Small repair job



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

This was a small insurance restoration job. 

We did drywall and paint. They will put trim on after that will need to be painted, but this is how it looked when I was done this morning.

Imagine that... No visible seams.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wje said:


> This was a small insurance restoration job.
> 
> We did drywall and paint. They will put trim on after that will need to be painted, but this is how it looked when I was done this morning.
> 
> *Imagine that... No visible seams*.


Impossible. :jester:


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks good man did you use fibafuse? Love that stuff


----------

